# Adria Izola 697SL



## 97953

Hi, Would be interested to hear from anyone else having problems with the Izola 697SL - beginning to wish I never saw the thing!


----------



## PLUM99

Oggy

It sounds like you are having trouble, is it the manufacturer or the dealership you are having your problem with? I would be interested as we are in the process of buying a new 697SL after placing a deposit at the Birmingham show. We thought it seemed a good quality motrohome a very good price. 

Best regards
Ian


----------



## 97953

Hi Ian,
lots of problems. make sure your getting the gas/electric heater and not just the gas heater. Although the brochure says one thing it doesn't mean you will get it. To get the boiler changed was very hard work....and what really annoyed me was that Chelston left it to me to sort it out with the importer. The up-platting issue is still on going, I believe it can be done and it is now with Renault UK ? Keep an eye on the brackets on the back beds - mine came apart when I was lying on it - I've now got stronger ones put on(that I must thank Chelston for).
Spare parts are a nightmare. I'm still waiting for a replacement shower wall, as the covering (on the curved section) on the wall is 'bubbling' 
it is a good motorhome...I'm just fed up with the 10months of hassle getting the van right......not a good start to Motorhoming! 
I would not buy new again. I'd definitely let someone else have all the hassle of dealing with the dealers and importers.


----------



## 98810

Overall I'm very happy with my Adria but I've had a few niggly problems:

1. Fridge door lock not working.
2. Blind on side door won't roll back down.
3. Driver's electric window switch sticking.
4. The little plastic sleeves that hold the cooker ring bits of metal in place have melted.
5. Fresh water filler cap faulty - now replaced but the lock is ineffective.

Design faults:

1. Overhead bed mattress will not lie flat with the way the safety net has been attached - now removed.
2. You can't use the ladder if you put the dinete bed up.
3. The grill is in a ridiculously high up position (above head height) which would be very dangerous to use.
4. The rubber stops designed to stop the glass cooker cover from rattling are easy to melt with a big pan.

Apart from this we've had great fun in it and I suppose any new van will have glitches, I just assumed it was part of owning a MH.


----------



## 105345

I WAS NOT THAT LUCKY WITH MINE.WE NEVER GOT AWAY.WHEN LOADING THE VAN FOR THE FIRST TRIP THE ELECTRICS FAILED.NO LIGHTS HEATING,WATER,FOR STARTERS AND NOBODY HAS BEEN ABLE TO FIX IT


----------



## 106464

Hello 
My name is David from from clubadria a owners club for guess what adria's we have a website but i am unable place it on hear, if you owners of adria's would like to contact us we can tell you who to write to about your problems,or if you are near stowford farm this weekend we will be there.

Good luck


----------



## 105345

Thanks David, This is our second adria the first was a Stargo. We only managed to use it once that was on a caravan club rally.Amongst the list of significant faults we had no insulation in the roof, the shower flooded the floor and the heating failed we also had to climb through the cab because the accomodation door would not open. The van was returned to the selling dealer and no repairs were undertaken in a period of nine months, they blamed the supply of spare parts. We were eventually given an Izola as a replacement vehicle however this one turned out much worse and was unusable, all of the electrical equipment including the lights, heating, pumps, flush toilet and entrance step were defective. I also noticed the stays had fallen off the bed, a window and skylight were cracked and water in the tail-lights had blown the bulbs. This time we took it to another dealer for the warranty repairs, they managed to fix the small faults and then onto a third dealer who had an electrician where it has been for over a year. Adria also sent their specialist electrician but together they have been unsuccessful to date. It has been almost three years since i paid my original 40k + and i have now asked for another van that works without success. I have also visited the original dealer and asked for a refund, have you got any other ideas? Thank you for your interest.


----------



## 103605

We also have an Adria (the A class) and have had HUGE problems with the dealer and with Fleetwood Adria (Mike Lake) who just do not want to know - can't PM you as you aren't paid up members, but advise contacting Adria Club who may be helpful as far as they can. If you visit other m/h forums on the web you are likely to find me there and we can exchange email addresses etc via PM without your having to pay the joining fee here if you don't want to, and see what we can do about the Adria issue. Maybe a website like a disgruntled Swift owner set up a while ago??? He now has a smart new van for his trouble!!


----------



## 106464

For those of you that don't know there is a new person now in charge of Adria Mike Lake has left,one of the first things that the new person should be doing is making sure the current owners are happy,before any more models are sold,we have spoken to different people about dealers and spare parts each blame one another,but one of our members recently wrote to adria and got a reply stating that they would look into his problem with his caravan,we also went along to our local adria dealer to look at the new caravans and asking about prices,but the main question was has adria improved with there supply, the dealer said yes to stock and for spares they said that adria have caught up with the back log only time will tell.
As for those of you with big problems i still think that the dealer has a lot to answer for, and even the brand taken away from them, this was going to happen to one dealer but i don't think it has yet,its a pity we cannot name those with poor service.


----------



## 103605

Hi Clubadria

Nothing to stop anyone mentioning really poor service and dealer names - in our case, BCS Motorhomes Herne Bay have been appalling to date, with Mike Lake from Adria not a lot better. I understood he was the Commercial Director at Fleetwood Caravans in Long Melford; the MD has recently changed to a Slovakian lady I believe, but perhaps you know who has taken Mike Lakes place?

Do feel free to PM me about the problems - perhaps, like Swift, we could persuade Adria to sign up to various motorhoe sites on the net so they can see what people are saying about their marque.


----------



## 105345

Hi Club Adria, I received a membership form with my first van but the problems started straight away and we never got round to joining, However Mike Lake did try to help and we did receive a new replacement van. Not so smart though, it looked as though it had been parked under trees for a long time and the fuel tank was empty. I visited the selling dealers manager last week expecting to get some proposals on the table, but was surprised to be told but they were only a sales outlet and in their opinion i only had warranty issues and that i should talk to Adria, They claimed they did not sell me (Van 2) but only did the hand over, they then asked me to leave the premises as they had alot of customers to deal with. Any suggestions guys?, it must be legal?


----------

